# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Anuncios y noticias del foro >  Fallos de acceso

## LuisJOlmedo

Desde el equipo de Magiapotagia.com queremos pedir disculpas a todos los usuarios por las molestias causadas por los continuos problemas para acceder al foro. 

Pensamos que puede ser problema de los servidores, y estamos intentando que todo vuelva a la normalidad en breve. 

Agradecemos a todos vuestra paciencia y colaboración. Cualquier reporte de errores, nos será útil.

Gracias a todos, y esperamos veros pronto por el foro.

Un saludo.

- El equipo de Magiapotagia.com

----------


## Aminoliquid

Hola!!

Escribo aqui porque creo que me está sucediendo este problema desde que empezó ha fallar la página.No puedo enviar mensages privados.Quien me puede ayudar??

Muchas gracias!

----------


## Darkman

¿Soy solo yo quien está teniendo tantos problemas para cargar el foro?
A tenor de los pocos mensajes del día de hoy me temo que no.
¿Alguien puede informar? Gracias.

----------


## Coloclom

La mayoría de foros con plataforma vBulletin están sufriendo estos problemas.

Se está trabajando para solucionarlo.


Mientras tanto queda tener paciencia, desgraciadamente.

Un saludo

----------


## Darkman

Gracias, Coloclom. 

Señor, dame paciencia,... dame paciencia, Señor... ... ... PERO DÁMELA YAAAAAAA!!!!!!!! ;-)

----------


## gerry_99

ohhh ahora entiendo jejeje pense que mi internet era el malo jejejeje

----------


## Leymac

Escribo por aquí para comentaros lo que me pasa, desde la conexión de casa me es imposible acceder al foro, es como si los servidores bloqueasen la IP. A ver si se soluciona o si el router me cambia la ip, que es semi-estática.

Un saludo.

PD: A parte mi post de presentación se solapó con uno antiguo de igual título, cosa curiosa pero ya solventada.

----------


## Iban

Los problemas del foro están, en su mayoría, resueltos. Todavía tenemos alguna cosilla en al búsqueda de algunos hilos, que o bien te llevan a callejones sin salida, o te redirigen a otros. Necesitaremos una semana más para arreglarlo del todo.

Paciencia y sonrisas.

----------


## Leymac

Ya me deja entrar (debido al cambio de IP por parte del router), un alivio navegar tranquilamente desde el PC. Era curioso lo que me pasaba, no me cargaba la página como si tuviese baneada la IP.

Buen trabajo del equipo de moderación que claramente estáis llevando el foro de forma decente.

----------


## Iban

Siempre es agradable recibir flores, pero en este caso el mérito no es nuestro. Nosotros sólo vigilamos el patio de recreo, no lo construimos. ;-) Como mucho, avisamos al albañil cuando vemos una baldosa suelta.

----------


## Leymac

Sois parte del engranaje, por lo tanto necesarios para un buen resultado final jeje.

Respecto al tema del post, el problema que tuve puede ser delicado si se da con más foreros ya que puede suponer la imposibilidad de acceder al foro desde un punto de conexión durante un periodo largo (o muy largo) de tiempo, siendo aparentemente por un fallo en el servidor.

Un saludo!

----------


## Aminoliquid

Hola,escribo esto por aquí para no abrir un nuevo hilo.
Acabo de abrir la página del foro y me he encontrado anuncios por todas partes (en la misma página) cuando trato de entrar en algún subforo o hilo se abren nuevas ventanas de páginas de anuncios y todos los mensajes tienen palabras marcadas en verde para que pinches y te direccionen a páginas con más anuncios.¿Ocurre algún problema? ¿Lo habeis incluido vosotros? ¿O es que el problema lo tengo yo en mi ordenador?

Gracias

----------


## MagNity

Personalmente  no he visto nada sobre esto que nos comentas, a ver si hay algun usuario más para ver si es cuestión de algun navegador o si tienes algun troyano (o virus, o gusano,... o como se llame lo que pueda hacer eso).
Dinos con que navegador te sucede.

----------


## Aminoliquid

Pues uso Chrome y la verdad es que antes no me había ocurrido.Comenzó a ocurrirme ayer por la noche.Creo que el problema es mio ya que ademas de en el foro me está ocurriendo en todas las páginas que abro.No tengo ni idea de lo que es y porque le está pasando eso a mi ordenador,supongo que será un virus.A investigar a ver como lo soluciono...

----------


## Ravenous

Malware fijo. Antivirus al canto.

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Malware fijo. Antivirus al canto.


Tengo antivirus,el que tengo se llama AVG y he intentado solucionarlo dándole vueltas e intentando de probar (la verdad es que la informática no es mi fuerte,estoy ahora aprendiendo) pero no me ha solucionado el problema.Si que me ha limpiado supuestamente el ordenador de algunos errores en si y al parecer ahora va más rápido,pero las ventanitas de anuncios no dejan de aparecer.En fin...a seguir investigando.

Gracias a los dos por las respuestas.

----------


## kaico112

Penel de centrol,  programas Y carscteristicas creo,  desinstala todo lo sospechoso. 

Intstala adblock en el navegador # busca en google. 


Enviado desde mi LT26i mediante Tapatalk

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Penel de centrol,  programas Y carscteristicas creo,  desinstala todo lo sospechoso. 
> 
> Intstala adblock en el navegador # busca en google. 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi LT26i mediante Tapatalk



¡Solucionado!
He intentado lo que me has dicho pero no encontraba nada extraño.Si que he quitado algo,pero a lo mejor era algo necesario,no lo se aun...ya me enteraré con el tiempo.El caso es que en las configuraciones de Chrome le he dado a restablecer las opciones predeterminadas y así se eliminó el problema.La duda que me queda es que se como se fue,pero no se como vino para evitarlo en un futuro.

¡Gracias de nuevo por la ayuda!

----------

